# Super Juices?



## TheInvisableGirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey all! Me again with another alternative remedy thread lol







. My newest thing this week is one of those much talked about super juices. I got mine at costco it is a blend of like 17 things but the main components are Acai, Aloe, Gingo, Gogi and Mangosteen (that i can remember anyway lol). It tatses great and you take an ounce a day. Im on day two so i will post as i get to have a better opinion of the product but i was wondering if anyone elese had tried anything like this? I know there was some talk a while back about straight mangosteen (sp?) juice and ive been reading up on here about aloe but i wasnt sure about anything else. I also bought a non alcoholic resveritol (sp?) "wine" to try nebt month, i dont want to mix the two and then not know which one is working if either of them do. I know alot of people have been having luck with what Mark is on (Provex CV i think) so i read up on the components and am trying to find an easier way to get them than pills since A) im not good with them and







trying to open or crush them into food is a pain lol id rather just drink it if it works







. Any personal experiance with similar things would be much appriciated Thanks all, XOXO Natalia


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Hi Natalia,I just wanted to check with you and see how you are doing. Any change, good, bad or ???Mark


----------



## TheInvisableGirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Awww your a real sweetie Mark







, thanks for checking in! Its been a bit of a rollercoaster lately. I was holding pretty much steady with a few dips in the road up untill last monday when my respritory function took a steep dive presumably from the reflux teaming up with my asthma which raised my heartrate to 140 resting which is when my most recent GP called me a head case and told me not to come back. So that was a downer for sure. Shockwaves from that soon hit my personal relationships which caused quite a bit of drama im still wading through







. Ugh anyway that landed me in the ER twice last week once for chest pain and both times for dehydration and electrolyte imbalances. But on the upside spending that much time in the ER landed me a new GP whom i start with next week. She is in the county health system which i got out of last year when this all started but hey private doctors arent doing me any good so im giving it another shot. I unfortunatly had to start on a new drug (Promethazine) but i only have to take it once a day and so far none of my herbs have interacted so thats good. Im keeping down some foods and most liquids which is a big differance from puking up so much water i needed 3 bags IV fluids at each ER visit just to keep me from being admitted. So as far as things go when your health is in the toilet im actually ok







. Lost my family support this week thanks to a few off hand comments from doctors







which sucks to do this on your own but thats why i have a computer right lol? Spirits are up and the juices seems to be helping, i can certainly feel the differance when i dont take them. Right now im doing the one i talked about in my other post from Costco in the mornings and the mona-vie in the evenings which seem to be helping me sleep. Anyway im holding on, slightly hopeful about the new doc but trying not to but all my eggs in the basket again to much disapointment from last time. So how have you been? This is the first time ive been on is a ehile so im still catching up with all the new posts and such, hope you are well







!XOXONatalia


----------

